# Master Passwort bei Toshiba Tecra M1



## Uemo (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo ,

habe folgendes Problem, komme nicht komplett ins System rein. verlangt gleich beim
booten eine Passwort. wenn ich die falsch eingebe, da sie mir nicht vorliegt. fährt das
System komplett runter. Ich bin schon am verzweifeln was ich machen kann, selbst der
gebastelte Dongle hilf nicht !

Wer kann mir helfen, wie ich das Passabfrage umgehe oder lösche. So dass ich das System ganz normal nutzen kann

Danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Juni 2005)

Wenn es ein Passwort vom Bios ist musst du das Bios resetten, wie das geht sollte sich entweder im Handbuch oder auf der Herstellerhomepage finden.


----------



## Uemo (26. Juni 2005)

danke für deine Antwort, denke aber nicht das es der Bios Pass ist, sondern eher
der Supervisor PASS, weil der gar nicht zum booten weiter kommt


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Juni 2005)

Ja und dieses Passwort wird im BIOS eingestellt, also Bios resetten


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

Ich nehme mal an, es handelt sich hierbei um ein Notebook. Dann ist das nix mit BIOS Reset. Durch den BIOS Reset wird bei Notebooks nämlich meistens das Passwort erst gesetzt. Du musst dich also mit dem Hersteller auseinandersetzen, beweisen das das Ding nicht geklaut ist und vielleicht kriegst du dann das Passwort.


----------



## Uemo (7. August 2005)

vielen Dank für die antworten,

jedoch mit Händlernachweis sehr schwierig. ersteigert EBAY, und denn Benutzer
gibt es nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich wegen solche probs.

Jetzt sitze ich auf meine Notebook. gibt es absolut keine möglichkeiten  habe soger
den sogenannten Dongle gebaut zum resetten, aber  leider nicht


----------



## scwi (8. August 2005)

Kontaktiere einen Toshiba Händler in Deiner Nähe, bzw. den Toshiba Kundendienst!
Der Service dort passt eingetlich immer.

Du hast sicherlich eine Kaufbestätigung erhalten und eine Zahlungsbestätigung zu Hause.Damit kannst Du ja den Kauf belegen.
 Sollte es sich um ein illegal verkauftes Gerät handeln, wird man es Dir schon mitteilen.

Bzgl. der Wiederaufhebung: Denke nicht, dass das so einfach möglich ist, sonst wäre der Sinn dessen ja nicht gegeben. Wird wohl der Kundendienst ran müssen....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. August 2005)

Schau mal hier.



> The one and only way to bypass the Power On BIOS password
> of a Toshiba Notebook. This method works on all models.



Gefunden bei: PacketStorm


----------



## Uemo (9. August 2005)

vielen Dank für die Hinweise

dass mit dem Keydisk geht leider nicht, da ersten dieser Notobook keine Disklaufwerk hat
und gar nicht zum booten kommt, sofort beim Einschalten verlangt der Password !!

Das mit dem Kundendienst würde ich gerne machen, jedoch habe ich Angst das sie
mir das Gerät wegnehmen oder sonstiges. Auktionsbeleg habe ich da.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. August 2005)

Diese KeyDisk soll ja gerade dieses Passwort umgehen koennen wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab.
Naja, nur schade, dass Du kein Disk-Laufwerk hast.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2005)

Hallo!

Schau doch mal ins BIOS Kompendium.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Uemo (11. August 2005)

vielen Dank nochmals,

genau das ist das Probs, habe nämlich die Dongle nach der Anleitung nachgebaut und
funzte trotztdem nicht


----------



## poolpage (13. August 2005)

Uemo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mit dem Kundendienst würde ich gerne machen, jedoch habe ich Angst das sie mir das Gerät wegnehmen oder sonstiges.



Ist es doch gestohlen? Ansonsten gibts doch _keinen_ Anlass, wieso der Kundendienst dir dein ehrlich gekauftes Notebook (Zweitkauf = auch ehrlicher Kauf) wegnehmen soll?!

Gruss, Thierry


----------



## Uemo (14. August 2005)

genau dieses Risiko besteht, wie gesagt ersteigert und jetzt stehe ich vor diesem Problem
und der war nicht mal günstig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. August 2005)

Ich denk mal dem Kundendienst wird es furzegal sein woher Du das Ding hast.
Und wenn Du denen erzaehlst, dass Du es von eBay hast wird das schon okay sein.
Jeder noch so bloede Vollhonk kennt eBay und weiss wieviel und was da so verkauft wird, und zwar alles, und davon ein riesen Haufen.


----------

